# Hunting Ft. Stewart



## Golden BB (Jan 20, 2010)

So I am interested in hunting Stewart, what's the in and outs of the place ?  How do you get the hunting pass ? I was told there are zones that you hunt and they often close.  How do you find out if and when they close ? Also, what happens if you are hunting one of the zones and it's closed ?  Anyone care to ellaborate ?


----------



## FireDoc (Jan 20, 2010)

Ft. stewart and Hunter AAF both have whats called "Pass & Permit" on both instilations. They are buildings you go get your hunting liscense @. You will need your hunting/fishing liscense before you can get there hunting/fishing liscense. Once you've acquired Ft. Stewart/Hunter's hunting/fishing liscense you will with those liscenses receive a phone # to call. It will give you I think 2 #'s to call. And you'll also receive a map of the instilations huntable and fishable land that will be gridded off into sections, F-4, A-1, so on & so forth. You choose which you want to hunt/fish and call the phone #. An automated prompt will guide you through the process with your touchtone phone. You then go & hunt/fish that area ONLY. If you want to go to another area to scout you'll need to "sign in" (call # again) to another area. But remember you can only be signed into 1 or 2 areas @ one time. Alot of calling but with over 280,000 acres.....I think Pond 4, if it's still there was good for duck hunting. The Canoochee River is also good for duck hunting. Just watch out for man eating gators. Hope this helps.


----------



## Golden BB (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks Doc, trying to find somewhere to deer hunt down here and have heard there is some great hunting on Stewart.  A few of my buddies from back home are going to get their license with me and we'll all start to the learning process to that place and maybe find a honey hole or two for ducks.  Thanks again.


----------



## FireDoc (Jan 20, 2010)

I've done alot of duck hunting along the canoochee. If'n you or your friends have a canoe or similar shallow water boat that silent. You could float it quitely and jump shoot ducks.  There's also places around the river that you can only can get to by the river itself or it'd be very hard and along walk to do so differently. Also floating is a good way to jump up some hogs or spot and stalk hogs, deer, turkey. Very silent and deadly. I've never had any luck @ Ft. stewart but it wasn't for lack of trying. I primarily hunted deer there. I just never put in much effort there as I never had time to scout only had time to hunt. So I just picked a place & climbed. Sure is pretty & pieceful in places though. Stopped hunting public places when I got into a private deal. Good luck and do lots of scouting. Others on here know stewart and hunter better than I do. I think 11P&Y or Gobble&strut know them both very well. might try pming them.


----------



## grunter (Jan 20, 2010)

i know everything you need to know, i'll even show you a few spots


----------



## chundafied (Jan 20, 2010)

IF you can't beat em, join em!


----------



## gsubo (Jan 20, 2010)

No ducks out there..unless you count woodies as ducks. No deer either for that matter.


----------



## wmaybin (Jan 20, 2010)

Uhhh, last time I checked a woodrow was a duck, anybody thats too good to shoot em I would like to see compare them sitting down in your face opposed to a corn fed fat mallard in hover mode....


----------



## FireDoc (Jan 20, 2010)

gsubo said:


> No ducks out there..unless you count woodies as ducks. No deer either for that matter.



You must have a secret spot that you don't want someone to find.. Some people are just to serious and can't interpret jokes.


----------



## PaulD (Jan 20, 2010)

When and who said a woody wasn't a duck?


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 20, 2010)

gsubo said:


> No ducks out there..unless you count woodies as ducks.



What?


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 20, 2010)

The Wood Duck is to Georgia as the Mallard is to Arkansas.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jan 20, 2010)

Maybe y'all can't take a joke...Eric knows woodies are ducks..He hunts woodies religiously...he's poking at the high and mighties who act like woody hunting is a waste of time.I doubt he's worried about losing a hole..y'all got a ways to go before you outsmart that fox 

90% woodies,9% mergansers,1% something else if you are lucky.


----------



## gsubo (Jan 20, 2010)

I'll be out there this weekend.  The hardest part is finding an opening big enough to see em coming in on top of ya.  River just flooded big time just as it was gettin good and huntable.  If ya want some pointers pm me..I got a spot or two as well.


----------



## thar31321 (Jan 20, 2010)

FireDoc said:


> I've done alot of duck hunting along the canoochee. If'n you or your friends have a canoe or similar shallow water boat that silent. You could float it quitely and jump shoot ducks.  There's also places around the river that you can only can get to by the river itself or it'd be very hard and along walk to do so differently. Also floating is a good way to jump up some hogs or spot and stalk hogs, deer, turkey. Very silent and deadly. I've never had any luck @ Ft. stewart but it wasn't for lack of trying. I primarily hunted deer there. I just never put in much effort there as I never had time to scout only had time to hunt. So I just picked a place & climbed. Sure is pretty & pieceful in places though. Stopped hunting public places when I got into a private deal. Good luck and do lots of scouting. Others on here know stewart and hunter better than I do. I think 11P&Y or Gobble&strut know them both very well. might try pming them.



I wouldn't try those tactics though. A lot of the areas are unmarked and shooting anything from land in a closed area is very expensive. BB, shoot me a pm and I can explain some things to you.


----------



## FireDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Thats why you need to know the lay of land so you know where your @ so you can stay legal. If you know where your @ then you wouldn't be even floating in a closed area. It's not rocket science.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jan 21, 2010)

I used to hunt Stewart back in the ealy 80s when I was in the Army, there are tons of woodies, and at times when the the stars and planets line up just right, you can get some big ducks on some of the ponds.  Everything has to be just right to hunt the ponds too, at least back then.  But just about every lil swampy area had woodies and we would pass shoot on one of the d.z.s, did an early morning jump, right before sunrise one time and danged if they weren't buzzing around us heading into the swamp, parachuting next to a woodie hole at the crack of dawn is a heck of a way to scout. (was in the 1/75 at Hunter, Stewart was our playground). Only got to hunt when we were not RRF, there were only two battalions back then, 3d wasn't activated until right before my ets.


----------



## thar31321 (Jan 21, 2010)

FireDoc said:


> Thats why you need to know the lay of land so you know where your @ so you can stay legal. If you know where your @ then you wouldn't be even floating in a closed area. It's not rocket science.



I know that whole installation better than most people so I wasn't worried about me being in the wrong place. BB, is new to the area and I was giving him a heads up on it.


----------



## FireDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

thar31321 said:


> I know that whole installation better than most people so I wasn't worried about me being in the wrong place. BB, is new to the area and I was giving him a heads up on it.



My opologies, I stand corrected. Yes if someone is new they would need a heads up. The mouth of the conoochee is good if I remember correctly, all around that island thats there. At least it was when I was stationed there. Things might have changed now though.


----------



## chundafied (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't know much abut the duck hunting, but a buddy that hunts there told me they have huge coastal bucks down there, and I think I remember reading that it had one of the highest deer concentrations in the state, not to mention turkeys!


----------



## gsubo (Jan 21, 2010)

capt stan said:


> FT Stewart hunting......ya gotta do a lot of leg work.... but what do I know.



This is the place to be if ya like woodies that fly for 20 minutes..80" 130 pound fully mature bucks..turkeys that dont gobble..and big timber rattlers under every blowdown


----------



## mcarge (Jan 21, 2010)

capt stan said:


> FT Stewart hunting......ya gotta do a lot of leg work.... but what do I know.



I have to agree. Nice long walks are sometimes enjoyable, but I am still learning about hunting on the fort.

Let me rephrase that... I will always be learning.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jan 21, 2010)

LOL..It's a cake walk..look at the harvest data..4 people tagged out on turkeys there last year out of 442 hunters..3 of them have made a post on this thread GSUBO,Captstan,and me..don't know who #4 is..7 people out of the remaining 438 took 2 birds out there last year..1 was my 8yr old son,the other was my friend tommy...Don't know who the other 5 were..406  out of 442 didn't even get a turkey out there last year..

People come all over for our over-abundance of hogs..and go home empty handed...But they are there...

Maybe a dozen bucks on the website that break the 100" mark this year on it's 280,000 acres...Bout one nice buck taken per 23,000 acres.Yep..wallhangers everywhere..lol

Yeah there is game there,but don't get your feelings hurt.You do have to learn them or get lucky.


----------



## chundafied (Jan 21, 2010)

Sounds like protective counseling to me!


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jan 22, 2010)

chundafied said:


> Sounds like protective counseling to me!



Come find out for yourself....since you doubt me..I'll personally hook you up with any info needed to get you started.

check out the harvest info for deer,hogs,and turkey.Not saying there is nothing there..saying you will not slay 'em..


----------



## gsubo (Jan 22, 2010)

Public Land Prowler said:


> Come find out for yourself....since you doubt me..I'll personally hook you up with any info needed to get you started.
> 
> check out the harvest info for deer,hogs,and turkey.Not saying there is nothing there..saying you will not slay 'em..



Comeon brother..you never know.  They might just be the next PLP, Capt Stan, or GSUbo of Stewart.  

Anyone can get lucky out here..its the ones that do it year after year that ya gotta watch out for.  

Speaking of which..you or stan in for a woodie smackdown sunday in my hole?  Aint hit it in about 2 1/2 weeks now. Should be right


----------

